# Wanderlei Silva Sig Request.



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a shiny new Wandy sig. I'll appreciate any help that is given and i'll rep every attempt :thumb02:


Pics:











Title: Wanderlei Silva


Sub-Text: The Axe Murderer


More Sub-Text: Pearce


Colors: Black, Crimson. Would it be possible to add some effects to the sig also, such as an axe faded in the picture somewhere? Thanks 


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You must be a premium member to request Signatures bud Sorry.
But its easy to purchase a membership, than someone can help you with your sig.

As soon as you become a Premium member i will open this request.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

here's mine. I didn't put an axe in the background cuz i couldn't find a good pic that looked right.










or this one with a red filter


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks mjbish, its looks fantastic! raise01:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

The axe effect probably won't get done...I don't know how anyone can fit that in there and make it look good.

And nice work on the sig mjbish


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Last thing, I promise. I'm trying to figure out how to center the sig pic but as I have no knowledge whatsoever about that sort of thing... can anyone help?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

post this in where you edit your sig just take out the asteriks when you do it.

[CENTER*][IMG*]http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee72/mbish23/ws.jpg[/IMG*][/CENTER*]


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah righto, cheers mjbish.. again :thumb02:


----------

